# Knurling Wheel Sizes?



## Splat (Aug 13, 2017)

Splat, your knurling newbie, here. I'd like to knurl some items made from 2024 aluminum, resulting in .625" diameter. I've been researching the past days about knurling and getting closer to purchasing the tooling. I'm going to go with either an AccuTrak or Eagle Rock scissor type tool and 16TPI convex Accutrak wheels. I'm wondering about diameter and wheel width. Is machine rigidity or size mainly the determining factor for knurl wheel size or it pertains to the knurling tool (and shank size)? Thanks.

PS, would a neutral shanked knurling tool lend itself to more ops than a right handed shank?


----------



## Silverbullet (Aug 13, 2017)

They have formulas for the diameter to get the right knurling finish. It's like cutting threads. There are different sized knurls that are sold too. Even convex and concave . Very small to at least an inch that I've seen. My tool I just squeeze with my hands to do knurling. It's old and they don't sell them anymore but it works for me. Fine medium and course I have.


----------



## Wreck™Wreck (Aug 13, 2017)

I am reluctant to engage in another knurling thread, however you seem like a nice person.

If you would like to knurl a part to a 3  decimal finish dimension how would you go about doing so?
A cut knurl comes to mind of course but is way more money then you want to spend and not likely to achieve your goal in the end.
If you need to make many parts per hour an engine lathe is not ideal.

If doing so for a hobby part ignore the diameters and knurl away, this may take several tries to get the "Perfect Knurl"

Good Luck


----------



## Wreck™Wreck (Aug 13, 2017)

Silverbullet said:


> They have formulas for the diameter to get the right knurling finish. It's like cutting threads. There are different sized knurls that are sold too. Even convex and concave . Very small to at least an inch that I've seen. My tool I just squeeze with my hands to do knurling. It's old and they don't sell them anymore but it works for me. Fine medium and course I have.


Welcome to the internet, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Silverbullet (Aug 13, 2017)

The best way would be the adjustable style for turret LATHE like Hardinage. It's like a cutting block used on turret lathes. I have one but haven't used it yet but for the precision  jobs there the way.


----------



## benmychree (Aug 13, 2017)

Diameter of the knurls does not matter very much; one consideration is width of knurls, wider ones will require more pressure to form the knurl; I'd say, small lathe, small knurls, larger lathe, larger knurls.  Another consideration is diametral pitch or circular pitch knurls; I think diametral pitch is best for fractional size workpieces, circular pitch for decimal sizes; most of the knurls that I have are DP.  Keeping OD sizes of workpieces correct for knurls is important for tracking of the knurl.


----------



## mikey (Aug 13, 2017)

Splat said:


> Splat, your knurling newbie, here. I'd like to knurl some items made from 2024 aluminum, resulting in .625" diameter. I've been researching the past days about knurling and getting closer to purchasing the tooling. I'm going to go with either an AccuTrak or Eagle Rock scissor type tool and 16TPI convex Accutrak wheels. I'm wondering about diameter and wheel width. Is machine rigidity or size mainly the determining factor for knurl wheel size or it pertains to the knurling tool (and shank size)? Thanks.
> 
> PS, would a neutral shanked knurling tool lend itself to more ops than a right handed shank?



Splat, the specific tool you buy will determine the size of the wheel it takes so decide on the tool first. Then decide whether you want to use a Circular Pitch wheel or a Diametral Pitch wheel. The difference is that the DP wheel is intended for use with stock of nominal size and calculations are available to improve your chances of tracking well. CP wheels are intended for non-nominal size work pieces and while calculations can be done with them, just using enough pressure on the first rotation is enough for them to track well in almost all cases. I own mostly CP wheels because most of my work is on non-nominal stock; tracking is not an issue if I use enough pressure. For that, you need a good straddle or scissors knurler.

Obtaining a knurl of a specific diameter is not that easy. You can calculate the theoretical increase in size when a knurl is made to full depth but typically results in over-rolling the knurl. Over-rolling simply means to produce a full depth pattern and this can reduce knurl life; a maximum pattern of about 90% depth is recommended. Therefore, you will need to pick a work piece blank less than the final OD you need and knurl and check, knurl and check to get the OD you need. This is not an exact science by any means.

I own an Eagle Rock knurler thanks to @darkzero but have not used it yet. I can tell you that it is very sturdily made and from the results I've seen, it works well. No idea how the Accu-trak knurlers work.

Which knurls you buy is up to you but I would go with CP if I were you, unless you only plan to work with nominally sized stock. The convex knurls are good for axial running (making a long knurl down the axis of the work) but you can also buy knurls with beveled edges that work nearly as well, for lower cost. Form Rol will grind their knurls with a beveled edge for no additional cost (as far as I know).


----------



## mmcmdl (Aug 14, 2017)

Splat . What size lathe and toolpost do you have ? ( How big of a holder can you handle ? ) I've got just about any size and type of knurling apparatus made under the sun ! I will never use any of it again because I sold my equipment . Shoot me a pm if you would like .


----------



## Splat (Aug 14, 2017)

Thanks guys. I didn't mean for this to turn into another all-encompassing thread about all-things knurling. We already have a bunch of them here, which I've read and have subscribed to, and you guys responded to those already which I thank you for.


----------



## mmcmdl (Aug 15, 2017)

Yep . Just as I figured Splat . I have an Eagle Rock 0 - 2" range with a 1/2" shank that your holders will accept . Probably sells new for 200 + ?  Like I said , I don't machine much anymore and I will part with it . $100 sound fair to you or make me an offer I can't refuse ? lol . Would you like a picture , or just pm me .  Since I spent an hour digging it out of the trenches , if you aren't interested in it  , maybe someone else on here would be .Since you were the one to inquire , you have the first shot at it . I'm not re-packing it into the Vidmars!!  Dave


----------



## mmcmdl (Aug 16, 2017)

Splat . Here is the Eagle Rock scissor knurling tool . My Sheltie enjoyed chewing up part of the instructions but most of it is there !


----------



## Splat (Aug 18, 2017)

Sorry for the late reply. Thanks Dave but I'm gonna pass. I'm looking for the heavy-duty K-44 version. Thanks.


----------



## darkzero (Aug 18, 2017)

Splat said:


> I'm looking for the heavy-duty K-44 version.


----------

